# Jobs online



## Sara Kay (9 Nov 2010)

Hi , I was just wondering if anyone has any experience actually working online? I replied to a site , which sounds too good to be true , but I went ahead because initially all it cost was $1.95 . I got a web page set up , which looks good , then got a phone call from the company , saying he was going to help me get my new business up and running. He spent the next hour explaining how it all worked and offered me a training and advertising package. The packages ranged from 700 euro to 2100 , but when I said I could not afford this he offered me a budget deal for 350. I was considering it until he asked me for my credit card number and I realised he wanted me to buy it there and then. I said I didnt have it , and he was obviously miffed as he had been on the phone for an hour at this point but he offered me an even cheaper deal for $100 ( 72 euro) . I didnt buy it because my card is a pre pay credit card and I hadnt any money on it , so I said I would put the money on and ring him back. 
I am wondering if I am being foolish , are ALL these schemes scams , or are there any genuine opportunities out there?


----------



## Odea (10 Nov 2010)

What business is this?


----------



## Sara Kay (10 Nov 2010)

why have you heard something bad? Have you any experience with an online company? The holder seems to be uwcoffice.com , I think .


----------



## Bob_tg (10 Nov 2010)

If it sounds too be good to be true....

There is some chat about it [broken link removed]


----------



## MoolahVoodoo (7 Jan 2011)

Agree with Bob-tg
NEVER respond to "come on" e-mails or cold calls.  Who do you you think they are interested in?


----------

